# [HiFormance] 2GB RAM - 40GB SSD RAID10 - 2 CPU - $5/mo - Instant Deployment - KVM



## HiFormance (Sep 5, 2017)

*HiFormance.com SSD VPS Hosting*
Email: [email protected]
Call us: +1 (866) 266-3979 
LiveChat: http://hiformance.com

*Why choose HiFormance?*

High-end VPS Hosting
100% Genuine SSD Awesomeness
Expert Support Team
Dedicated resources - No overselling!
Phone, Live Chat, Ticket Support
99.9% Uptime SLA
SolusVM Control Panel (#1 in the World)
Flexible Options
Instant Deployment
Full ROOT Access
RAID10 Protected
*Our Network*
Ogden, Utah
Test IP: 64.140.169.124
Test file: http://lg.ut.hiformance.net/1GB.bin
Looking glass: http://lg.ut.hiformance.net/

+++*VPSBoard Exclusive Packages*+++

*VPSBoard-01*
2 CPU Cores (E5-2650)
40GB SSD RAID10 Storage
2GB Ram
3TB Bandwidth
Retail: $20/mth
*Your Price: $5/mth *
*DEPLOY NOW*

*VPSBoard-02*
4 CPU Cores (E5-2650)
60GB SSD RAID10 Storage
4GB Ram
4TB Bandwidth
Retail: $40/mth
*Your Price: $10/mth *
*DEPLOY NOW*


----------

